# humorous lappy problem



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19512174.aspx

Well.... humorous if it's not you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gosh awful!


----------

